# Free Online Scenarios



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 9, 2007)

If you're sitting around doing nothing, an EMT Student, or even an experienced EMT/Medic, check out these free practice patient simulators.  I found them today while surfing the web, and they are both hillarious and useful.  Good for a laugh, even if you don't learn anything from them, but I expect that you probably will.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 9, 2007)

They are humarious, need to be updated, but it will make some think... 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Jan 9, 2007)

I LOVE these.. they are a little outdated, but FUNNY as HECK. I've thought of buying the old episodes.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree.  They're no substitute for actual classes, but they can't hurt, and they're as funny as anything.


----------



## Jon (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, they actually CAN hurt... if you are a student, and take them as Gospel. If you recognize that they are mostly correct, and funny as heck, then they are AWSOME!


----------



## Stevo (Jan 9, 2007)

every crew has a Mort...

~S~


----------

